# Fake or Imitation bow risers??



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey, has anyone ever heard of getting fake or imitation riser or limbs? I ask this cause I told my local archery shop I was buying a new riser online (I already spent $1,000 cnd getting new limbs through him and informed him he would not be getting the riser as I can get it cheaper) and he said "well see if that's what you get..

So now its been 4 weeks since I placed my order for my new Uukha Uprolite riser and I emailed Uukha and they said that they ship out as soon as they get an order and its to the door in 1 week flat. So what is taking this online company so long... I've emailed constantly and the last email update I was told it would be shipping this week. Well so far haven't heard from them.. 

I should preference this by saying the owner of the shop is also apart of a private golf club and he knows a lot about knock off/imitation clubs. The forgers even got an order of fakes to be sold by a golf store chain I recall hearing.

The company I'm dealing with is iXPe Sports.com Now I have gotten another order shipped kinda late but it was some shirts and clicker stuff.

Just chomping at the bit to start shooting outdoors. Not a lot of season here in Canada for that.

So now I'm thinking well maybe the need the extra time to get the fakes made or brought in from China as I said, Uukha swears that order from them arrive in 7 days.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Never had an issue with IXPE. I don't imagine they would ship you a knock-off. Every dealing I have had with Xander has been top notch. Waiting is hard, but that is the risk of ordering anything that isn't stocked. Even local (ish) shops are at the mercy of their suppliers.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, I never thought I would meet someone who hates waiting for gear more than me, but I think you just took the cake. I have never seen a knock off riser, but I love the conspiracy theory to explain why your gear hasn't arrived! That is way more convoluted than I have ever been. LOL! Dont worry friend, at least you didnt order it from Alt. You would still have 2 months before it shipped and then another 6 for it to sit in customs (exaggerating slightly, but only slightly), not to mention you probably wouldn't have even gotten a reply to your inquiry. These things take time, unless you order from Lancaster, then it takes a week and you can chat with customer service in real time. Worth the extra dough IMO.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

well about the last thing I would ever do is tell a shop owner I was buying something he could get for me -- from someplace else. I just get what I want from whom I want if it makes economic sense to me because it is after all my money. Unless I don't feel like waiting then yep, shop owner or Lancaster.

Wait times for some of this higher end stuff is LONG. Because it takes longer to make nice stuff.


----------



## Zombie_Feynman (Jun 27, 2014)

Ixpe is based on the Netherlands. I don't know if this is the case for them, but a lot of the European archery stores use jvd as their distributor instead of ordering directly from the manufacturers. In many cases they make an order every few weeks to lower their shipping costs, so if you order something they don't have in stock then you usually have to wait a few weeks until they make an order to jvd.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Well thanks Zombie that makes more sense to me now.

Here in Canada I need to pinch some pennies thanks to the dollar value. Uukha riser from Lancaster 899 US = 1199 Cnd or Ixpe 561 Euro = 799 Cnd. I had already bought the VX1000 limbs from Lancaster through my shop for basically 1,000 last fall (shipping and his mark up) at that time I did let him know I couldn't do both.

Its just that he kept saying we'll see if you get what your ordered. I'm sure he is pulling my chain but then then the delay and then I started thinking about it more and more..

But what Zombie said makes sense.. so I will just sit and wait. Atleast I paid extra for FedEx and customs should be fast as its just a riser. (crosses fingers)


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Takes 10 days to get it to Va...customs is the holdup.

Dewayne


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

Kristjon said:


> Hey, has anyone ever heard of getting fake or imitation riser or limbs? I ask this cause I told my local archery shop I was buying a new riser online (I already spent $1,000 cnd getting new limbs through him and informed him he would not be getting the riser as I can get it cheaper) and he said "well see if that's what you get..
> 
> So now its been 4 weeks since I placed my order for my new Uukha Uprolite riser and I emailed Uukha and they said that they ship out as soon as they get an order and its to the door in 1 week flat. So what is taking this online company so long... I've emailed constantly and the last email update I was told it would be shipping this week. Well so far haven't heard from them..
> 
> ...


I'm from Holland and have purchased regularly from Xander (main contact person from IXPE) and the company is legit. As mentioned earlier he may have supplier issues. Don't worry about fakes as this equipment is already a challenge to manufacture no way you could make a rip-off and get away with it.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

The only riser that might be considered a copy that I have seen is the Hoyt Matrix ripoff Samick Vision. Not a true copy, but still there is no doubt that Samick "took some inspiration" from Hoyt. Apart from that I think archery is a bit too small as a business to suffer from chinese copies. Atleast as far as I know. The cheaper chinese stuff still serves a purpose in the sport through brands like Cartel for example. Some of their things are excellent value for money.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi also don't forget there's a much bigger market for Golf clubs etc to be made ripoff than the archery seen . Remeber archery is a pimple on the bum of life compared to golf is size wise


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Zombie_Feynman said:


> Ixpe is based on the Netherlands. I don't know if this is the case for them, but a lot of the European archery stores use jvd as their distributor instead of ordering directly from the manufacturers. In many cases they make an order every few weeks to lower their shipping costs, so if you order something they don't have in stock then you usually have to wait a few weeks until they make an order to jvd.


Uukha is not distributed trough JVD, it is sent directly to the dealers from the factory. It can take a while from Uukha to the dealer.
I know Xander personally, and don't worry, you'll get your riser. Uukha is just slow (or behind on manufacturing), and it takes some time from France -> Netherlands. And then again some time shipping Netherland -> your country. Also take into account customs, which can, in bad cases take up to 2 weeks or so.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I have bought several things from Xander and everything has been as advertised....they did take a while, but figured it was due to customs. I doubt if you have a problem.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I forget that they have to ship across Europe from Uukha to Ixpe and then clear their customs.. I just keep thinking its like Canada/US, things that I've ordered hardly spend more than 1-2 days at customs coming up for the US.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

The ukkha stuff is very bespoke and at the cutting edge of carbon molding, you'd be hard pressed to find anywhere in a Chinese knock off factory that could recreate it with any success of passing for a real one. 
There was talk a couple of years ago that someone tried to do copies of some aluminium risers but with most of the world's shops dealing with the manufacturers or large scale importers like JVD, I'd imagine it would be difficult to actually get them in the chain.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

What the F is wrong with people. In 1994 I waited for FOUR MONTHS for a riser to arrive.

It is not a loaf of bread, it is bespoke highly engineered piece of equipment. If they don't have one in stock or one in distributors stock and they have to make a new one, it might take a while.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah just search for wait times in the compound forums. We have it pretty easy. And I bet with the hype there will be a pretty significant waiting time for the prodigy rx, and that is in country.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

zal said:


> What the F is wrong with people. In 1994 I waited for FOUR MONTHS for a riser to arrive.
> 
> It is not a loaf of bread, it is bespoke highly engineered piece of equipment. If they don't have one in stock or one in distributors stock and they have to make a new one, it might take a while.


Hi but its the now generation when I order some thing archery wise why cant it turn up like a pizza with in 1/2 hour I want it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I ordered another bow 1995, even paid a deposit. Still waiting. Though the company I ordered from has gone bust, plus the manufacturer (Yamaha) has stopped manufacturing. Still, fingers crossed!

Just ordered a custom guitar. Bloke said it should be ready early-mid 2016, which is about what I expected, considering their order queue.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

My two cents Uukha seems like a small outfit that produces things at certain times of the year; and IXPE might sell you something and then go to Uukha and only at that point it becomes clear neither IXPE nor Uukha have stock and it's not the time for Uukha's next flurry of shipments. In a similar situation last year when I'd plunked down for limbs from a seller but they weren't coming until at least after Uukha returned from August holiday, I changed my order to something else in stock (a riser).

I would get yourself informed about the situation, including whether Uukha intends to produce the riser or is instead preparing a new model. The reality of my situation was I thought I might get less expensive older generation Uukha limbs when they were transitioning to the next generation ones. But if there is no stock and manufacturing has shifted to the new model, you're not likely to get the old one no matter how long you wait. If the riser is still being made but you have to wait for them to ship the next batches out, find out when. Then you can make an informed decision do I want to wait. Since it's not August holiday in France either Xander or a call to France might get you this information.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Robert43 said:


> Hi but its the now generation when I order some thing archery wise why cant it turn up like a pizza with in 1/2 hour I want it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly but my prodigy rx(switched out the xt for it) is supposed to ship may 20. Limbs that I ordered back in march are back ordered until june 10.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

This delay stuff is one of the reasons why I picked Uukha. A friend went with Hoyt and missed the entire indoor season where I live waiting for his new riser and limbs come in. Granted its his fault for selling his current rig before the new came in. Anyway I ordered my first set of Uukha limbs Ex1 and they where in about 2 weeks from Lancaster. 

I have no problem waiting.. BUT I sent Uukha a letter before I went ahead and placed my order. They stated that once they get an order its sent out and is delivered in 1 week and that they have risers in stock. So I went ahead an asked Xander and he assured me it would be 2 weeks. So I know from manufacture they can deliver in 1 week, and I know from Xanader he expects it to take 2wks so I placed the order. 

If I wanted it now I would have bought from Lancaster but I want to save $400 dollars buying over seas vs NA. That is a HUGE savings, in fact I would have saved another $400 had I got my limbs overseas instead of from Lancaster but I bought those last year. 

Its not a Get It Now mentality, its just when I know manufacture can deliver and seller told me 2wk, going on 4 wks no and I still have to deal with Canadian customs and knowing I'm loosing summer competition (3 shoots already) I'm starting to chomp at the bit. The Get It Now feeling is when I buy stuff from Lancaster and see that shipping to Canada takes 4-6weeks by regular mail but if I choose to pick it up in the US at a border parcel place its shipping and there in 3 days. 

I am waiting as patiently as I can and that's all I can do.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a friend wait five months for a left hand 23" spigarelli explorer. 

Kristjon, I feel your pain. We want to save money and when we have the money, the timing isn't right to make the indoor or outdoor season or whatever we're hoping to accomplish.


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

zal said:


> I ordered another bow 1995, even paid a deposit. Still waiting. Though the company I ordered from has gone bust, plus the manufacturer (Yamaha) has stopped manufacturing. Still, fingers crossed!
> 
> Just ordered a custom guitar. Bloke said it should be ready early-mid 2016, which is about what I expected, considering their order queue.


Sad being you mate


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Robert43 said:


> Hi also don't forget there's a much bigger market for Golf clubs etc to be made ripoff than the archery seen . Remeber archery is a pimple on the bum of life compared to golf is size wise


Callaway was considered a knockoff brand when Paul Harvey advertised them on his radio show. Had a few clones myself before getting forged Tzoids. Got a Cartel Midas riser solely on reviews from superior archers here on ArcheryTalk and Youtube.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

bobnikon said:


> Yeah just search for wait times in the compound forums. We have it pretty easy. And I bet with the hype there will be a pretty significant waiting time for the prodigy rx, and that is in country.


That's why I buy last years , on clearance or in stock items. Just got a deal on some Winact VT limbs in store at Lancaster on Monday now that a new logo is coming out. I probably wont need another limb as long as I keep equipment.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It's sad that people only connect through webshops and email and then when order doesn't come through whine over internet. So much easier to just phone and ask if they have any on stock before ordering, if you are in hurry to get something.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

zal said:


> It's sad that people only connect through webshops and email and then when order doesn't come through whine over internet. So much easier to just phone and ask if they have any on stock before ordering, if you are in hurry to get something.


Which is what I do. Call Lancaster or email the shop and I don't pay til I get an answer. That said, there are some things that won't be in stock but are "special order" like in this situation where OP was told one thing and it's turning into another.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

zal said:


> It's sad that people only connect through webshops and email and then when order doesn't come through whine over internet. So much easier to just phone and ask if they have any on stock before ordering, if you are in hurry to get something.


You, perhaps, missed this:



Kristjon said:


> I have no problem waiting.. BUT I sent Uukha a letter before I went ahead and placed my order. They stated that once they get an order its sent out and is delivered in 1 week and that they have risers in stock. So I went ahead an asked Xander and he assured me it would be 2 weeks. So I know from manufacture they can deliver in 1 week, and I know from Xanader he expects it to take 2wks so I placed the order.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Warbow said:


> You, perhaps, missed this:


It was more moaning about the general situation that has clearly evolved last couple of years. Plenty of threads like these keep cropping up lately, not just involving archery stores. Considering that EU tightened its libel laws when businesses are being attacked online just few months ago, I think its more of a society problem.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

zal said:


> It was more moaning about the general situation that has clearly evolved last couple of years. Plenty of threads like these keep cropping up lately, not just involving archery stores. Considering that EU tightened its libel laws when businesses are being attacked online just few months ago, I think its more of a society problem.


It seems that largely what has changed is our expectations. Amazon is now trying to deliver some things in *an hour*. I remember when everything mail order had the the caveat of taking 4 to 6 weeks. :dontknow:


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Well Xander emailed me today and my riser is to be shipped out on Monday by Fed Ex. 

So to do a little recap, I picked Uukha cause 1) its not Hoyt and looked cool 2) I could get items fast from Lancaster(weeks) vs Hoyt (2 months).
Needed to get a new riser, decided to save some money ($300ish) so instead of going Lancaster went with iXPe sports. Placed order 4weeks ago and come this Monday once it ships will be 5 weeks.

Now all this worry started cause the guy at my local archery range kept implying that I won't get what I ordered etc. Were both into golf, we both know about golf forgeries so that is why I was freaking out. Thanks to you guys I know that there is no forgeries, copies sure put not fakes.

Now I'm not the get it now mentality, I know things take time. My audio receiver took 4 weeks to get fixed under warranty. But he conveyed to me that it would be 2weeks so yeah I was getting worried after 4weeks. Also what I do have a problem with is shipping btwn Canada/US. When I buy something from Lancaster and they have the cheapest option to ship is 13.99 and it takes 7-17days yet its 3 days inside the US. There is no reason why it should take an extra 14 days to go across an imaginary line..

Anyway rant off. Its being shipped, I'm going to see Avengers tonight so all is good in the Universe.

PS. to the guy that was talking about Yamaha riser, there is a person at my club that remembers them and still swears that Yamaha made the best bow.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Kristjon said:


> Also what I do have a problem with is shipping btwn Canada/US. When I buy something from Lancaster and they have the cheapest option to ship is 13.99 and it takes 7-17days yet its 3 days inside the US. There is no reason why it should take an extra 14 days to go across an imaginary line..


I do a good bit of shipping to Canada. Most of the extra time is going through customs and getting rerouted on the Canadian shipping method. Customs alone can take a week to clear. And thats not counting the extra time if you are in a small rural area in Canada and not a major city. 

Chris


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Just a little update. Got email last Friday said bow will be shipped out Monday, it was. I got it Tuesday by noon though Fed Ex. Shot it yesterday and loving it now to work on my arrows. Side note, I told a painter friend of mine about iXPe and he got a Kaya horse bow from them no problems and is happy I told him about the site.


----------

